

Venezuela overclocked - byrneseyeview
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/21/world/americas/21briefs-clocks.html?_r=2&ref=world&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
rms
It's not like the USA doesn't do the same thing...

~~~
rms
Um... we do. It's called Daylight Savings Time.

------
SwellJoe
Wow. Batshit crazy. Who knew?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Chavez is starting to sound like the crazy dictator in Woody Allen's film
"Bananas" (<http://imdb.com/title/tt0066808/>):

 _From this day on, the official language of San Marcos will be Swedish.
Silence! In addition to that, all citizens will be required to change their
underwear every half-hour. Underwear will be worn on the outside so we can
check. Furthermore, all children under 16 years old are now... 16 years old!_

~~~
euccastro
Except for the minor detail that he was elected time and again by overwhelming
majority.

The reasoning behind the clock change is medically sound. Other countries do
it to save electricity. I don't understand your WTF-ness, guys, it's not as if
he had decreed pi to be 3.

~~~
SwellJoe
"The reasoning behind the clock change is medically sound. Other countries do
it to save electricity. I don't understand your WTF-ness, guys, it's not as if
he had decreed pi to be 3."

Did you miss the part where it's a half hour? And how about the fact that
people adjust if it is a permanent change (daylight savings time is only
moderately successful at saving electricity).

Sorry, it's nuts.

~~~
euccastro
People adjust sleep schedules, if that's what you mean, but it's still
healthier to get more daylight.

I did miss the half hour bit. That's weird. :)

------
s_baar
WTF?

------
adamdoupe
wtf?

------
falsestprophet
wtf?

